# The Aaaawww File



## Jillaroo (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2013)

_*Aaww......so cute Jill.....
*_:coolpics:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2013)

Awwwwww, so sweet Jillaroo! :heart:


----------



## Michael. (Jul 17, 2013)

.




.



.




.​


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 17, 2013)

_Very cute Michael_


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 18, 2013)

*Cat Traps...*

View attachment 1329View attachment 1330View attachment 1331


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 18, 2013)

D'aaaaaawwwwww. :love_heart:


----------



## Michael. (Jul 19, 2013)

.





.​


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 19, 2013)

_Very cute Michael:hair:_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 19, 2013)

*

















*


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 19, 2013)

_Oh they are so cute Seabreeze_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 20, 2013)

_Aaawww that's lovely that the cat has been looking after them, they are very cute i havenever seen a baby skunk before_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 21, 2013)

Awwww!!!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 21, 2013)

*Dirty Friends*

More awww's


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 21, 2013)

_Beautiful shots , don't you just love the girl with mud, luv the lab pup with the rose:awman::coolpics::thankyou:_


----------



## Michael. (Jul 22, 2013)

Great selection of pictures.





The dog with the rose (by Seabreeze) reminded me of an old Christopher Lee film. 
ARABIAN ADVENTURE
Where they had to seek out a magic rose.
.





.​


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## GDAD (Jul 26, 2013)

Carrick-a-Rede Rope Bridge in Northern Island.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2013)

While the world is falling apart around us, animals seem to be the only REAL thing left.
Hurts me terribly whenever a story is in the news about bad things happening to any of these innocent creatures.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> While the world is falling apart around us, animals seem to be the only REAL thing left.
> Hurts me terribly whenever a story is in the news about bad things happening to any of these innocent creatures.



Same here Bonnie. 





_"We can judge the heart of a man by his treatment of animals." ~Immanual Kant~_


----------

